
Rethinking Payment Request for iOS Chrome - joeyespo
https://blog.chromium.org/2020/01/rethinking-payment-request-for-ios.html
======
ficklepickle
Classic google move. Remove the ability to pay with a normal card, in favour
of their own payment platform.

Antitrust can't come soon enough.

